# The Plasti Dip experience



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

As some of you might know, people have started to use Plasti Dip on their cars. The fact that it can be peeled off without any ill effects, makes it the perfect low budget color change option. There's a guy that's local to me that is doing as a full time job. He does entire body paint jobs that turn out pretty sweet. This is also a good way to decide if I like a color before spending the money to have them coated. From my research Ive found a lot of people that say this stuff stays on for a long time when the surfaces are prepped right. I'll be playing with a few ideas in the next few weeks. The best part of this, is the fact that I can peel it off any time I want:thumbup:

www.dipyourcar.com


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that stuff looks awesome. I wasn't aware that they had a whole car kit. Definitely considering this now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNY9Dx617N8


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A lot of guys in my group use it on their wheels for winter then peel it off in the spring


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I see some gunmetal fat 5's in my future.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> I see some gunmetal fat 5's in my future.


I've got some gunmetal rs4s in mine. I'm also going to do the silver metallic on my mirror pods.


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if this stuff is available in Canada, and if so where I can find it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Any place that sells spray paint should have it


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTuned84 said:


> Does anyone know if this stuff is available in Canada, and if so where I can find it?


Home depot. Or whatever the Canadian equivelant is.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

so let me get this straight, i can do my roof black with this and if i don't like it i can peel it off???? video of it coming off?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You just need to spray it on thick and then power wash it off.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

bvgoosedd said:


> so let me get this straight, i can do my roof black with this and if i don't like it i can peel it off???? video of it coming off?





warranty225cpe said:


> www.dipyourcar.com


Did you even click the link? There are how to's, FAQ's, demonstration videos, and explanations on their site.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

yea i did. just said that outta excitement but i did see some reviews on youtube saying it doesn't come out as good as they say. but i guess i could risk it and if i don't like it peel it off.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, it peels off. I might be doing a 2 tone scheme on mine.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I want, but I'd like to see it in person first.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You just need to spray it on thick and then power wash it off.


I haven't heard of it coming off with a pressure washer. There are several people that have had it in for more than a year. Still looks new. I'll take some pics when I get mine done.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

All you have to do is peel it off. I don't believe a pressure washer is needed, and the plasti-dip is supposed to hold up to a pressure washer as long as you don't get super close for long periods of time. 

Anyone considering painting their whole car? 

I'd like to give it a try just for fun. Go with a matte dark green, blue or black.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Interesting that this popped up. I'm considering Vinyl wrapping my car soon. Was probably going to go with a Matte white.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chads said:


> Anyone considering painting their whole car?


Yes, I'm thinking about it. But I'm not sure if I'm a big fan of the matte. If I can get it in a gloss, I might do a 2 tone body theme, as well as wheels and mirror pods. Depending on what colors are available.. I might be doing a little sponsorship deal to get it done for free:thumbup:



DougLoBue said:


> Interesting that this popped up. I'm considering Vinyl wrapping my car soon. Was probably going to go with a Matte white.


 Vinyl is too expensive. This is more my speed:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Vinyl is too expensive. This is more my speed:thumbup:


I've found complete car kits of the quality 3M 1080 film for about $350. In my case I'll need to do bodywork first so I'm going to need filler and welds done as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The expensive part is paying someone to do it :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> The expensive part is paying someone to do it :laugh:


Agreed, paying someone to install vinyl the right way isnt cheap. With plastidip, all you really have to mask is the windows.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I am going to do this over the summer. I have a Votex kit from the big sale that I will never get on because a full car respray is too expensive for me. If I can have the kit put on and then spray it myself with this stuff, I have about 5 months to read some DIYs and figure it out.

My car is black now, convertible btw. I won't do flat black or red. The metallic silver looks cool, but white is the best color on a TT.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

mbaron said:


> but white is the best color on a TT.


I like the way you think.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The expensive part is paying someone to do it :laugh:


you know me. nothing a 30 rack and a couple pairs of hands can't do lol


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

mbaron said:


> ... but white is the best color on a TT.





20v master said:


> I like the way you think.



I used to hate white until I got a white one of my own.  Now, I know it is an excellent color.










:beer:


----------



## igw5007 (Apr 27, 2011)

I started doing my car the other week. Its very easy to work with


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Well I have looked at Lowe's, Home Depot, two Ace's, O'riellys, Wal-mart, and Auto Zone and I only found black and 1 can of white. 

Looks like I'm going to have to order some white on line. I just wanted to paint my wheel white with some spray cans. I don't think 1 can is enough.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

igw5007 said:


> I started doing my car the other week. Its very easy to work with


Looks good. FWIW, I believe your stripe is a little too narrow. I think you should have gone to the line underneath that one (Just highlights the depth). Just my .02



chads said:


> Well I have looked at Lowe's, Home Depot, two Ace's, O'riellys, Wal-mart and Auto Zone and I only found black and 1 can of white.
> Looks like I'm going to have to order dome white on line. I just wanted to paint my wheel white with some spray cans. I don't think q van is enough.


Your probably better off just ordering from that website. From my research, I can't see how he makes any money:sly:

I bet the white dosent show the splotchy affect as bad as black. And I think I might insist on the "glossifier" being used. Except on the mirrors. Flat brushed is the goal.


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone have any idea of how many cans it would take to cover our cars with this stuff?


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

TTuned84 said:


> Anyone have any idea of how many cans it would take to cover our cars with this stuff?


The guy says typically you use 5 coats, though I'm not sure what that translates to in regards to how many liters/gallons/cans or whatever


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

i did my previous wheels with the pastidip, quality product


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ Very nice!!

Ive been thinking about plastidip for a long while now, but watching these just pushes me right up to the edge of pulling the trigger...


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Well I ended up buying 2 cans of white and have started spraying 2 of my wheels. Sprayed 1 full can + 1 coat. Seems to be OK so far. Couple splatters here and there, but this is just for fun so we will see how it turns out. 

Will take closer pictures with a better camera if they turn out OK. 

1 coat









1/2 can + 1 coat


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Plasti dip on anything other than emblems and little things is ghetto IMO.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> Plasti dip on anything other than emblems and little things is ghetto IMO.


I think the reason some people feel that way is because of the look of the flat paint. I'm leaning toward the glossifier as a must when I do mine.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think the reason some people feel that way is because of the look of the flat paint. I'm leaning toward the glossifier as a must when I do mine.


Exactly. Doing a whole car or even a hood or roof looks like poo lol.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Yea, I can understand not liking flat/matte paints. Everyone has different tastes. I really like the matte look, it is just something different to try. It can always be taken off.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I never thought I would see this plastidip thread in the tt forum.... i mean mk4... yah tt forum.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

chads said:


> Yea, I can understand not liking flat/matte paints. Everyone has different tastes. I really like the matte look, it is just something different to try. It can always be taken off.


I like a good matte job, Plasti dip is different. (Yes I've seen both in person)



idwurks said:


> I never thought I would see this plastidip thread in the tt forum.... i mean mk4... yah tt forum.


+1


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I never thought I would see this plastidip thread in the tt forum.... i mean mk4... yah tt forum.


Agreed


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I really see nothing wrong with the idea of using Plasti dip on a car. Hearing people put it down (for anything other than the flat surface) is kinda stupid. For me it's going to come down to how good it looks when I'm done. I'll be hunting for cans this afternoon.:sly:


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm...2,000 for a respray of the entire car..or 200? Just seams to make sense to try this first haha


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I really see nothing wrong with the idea of using Plasti dip on a car. Hearing people put it down (for anything other than the flat surface) is kinda stupid. For me it's going to come down to how good it looks when I'm done. I'll be hunting for cans this afternoon.:sly:


I agree with this. It always depends on the time you take to do the job. Ive also seen many cars/parts plastidipped and as I said, it all depends on the time youre willing you take to make it look good. 

IMO, yes it does look tacky... for those that had no idea what they were doing or just decided to slap a few quick coats. But, just my opinion dudes. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

HolvTT said:


> Hmm...2,000 for a respray of the entire car..or 200? Just seams to make sense to try this first haha


I don't think you're not going to get a quality respray for $2k unless your're doing the work or you've got an uncle, cousin, best-bud doing the work for free.

Quality work costs $$$$. I just had my driver door done after an SOB did a hit and run: $1200.00 and my insurance company said that was "fair." Quality full respray will easily reach $4000-6000.

I'm sure Maaco or earl schieb or similar might do it for $2k...plus the bugs on the bumper are painted at no extra cost. ;-)

Just my 2 cents.


cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah general rule around my area is save up at least $5k. I've seen plenty of maaco paint jobs with over spreay drips and peeling clear coat.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Let them sit overnight. I sprayed 2 full cans on 2 wheels. I think the texture looks fine for my first time spraying wheels. I still need 2 coats or so to make it look perfect (only noticeable in a few places). I was being very cautious and spraying light coats because I didn't want to over spray any areas. Then I ran out of paint and couldn't get anymore because my wheels were still drying. 

Lighting wasn't very good so picture quality isn't that good

















White wheels not very good on TT.  Peels right off though, came off in one piece.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> I really see nothing wrong with the idea of using Plasti dip on a car. Hearing people put it down (for anything other than the flat surface) is kinda stupid. For me it's going to come down to how good it looks when I'm done. I'll be hunting for cans this afternoon.:sly:


Not trying to put down the idea - my apologies. 

IMO - seems like there is a Plastidip bandwagon going on right now. Like - it's the cool trendy thing to do. After a year this will disappear and then probably resurface in another few years. It's just how things go. People tend to think, "Oh I can do this for only this much?" 

I think there are def. applications of Plastidip that would be worthwhile, but to do a whole car or just do it for giggles - is kind of silly IMO.

/.02


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Not trying to put down the idea - my apologies.
> 
> IMO - seems like there is a Plastidip bandwagon going on right now. Like - it's the cool trendy thing to do. After a year this will disappear and then probably resurface in another few years. It's just how things go. People tend to think, "Oh I can do this for only this much?"
> 
> ...


I'm not much for bandwagoning on cheesy trends. Instead, I try to keep an open mind about new things. If it turns out like crap, no biggie, its easy to remove. At least I won't let the ignorance of a preconceived judgement be my shortcoming.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm not much for bandwagoning on cheesy trends.


you haven't visited other forums then. lol Plasti Dip is what every kid is picking up that gets handed down an e46, e90, MK4, MK5 etc and tries to mod on a lunch money budget. 

They hit up their wheels, emblems, interior, roof, hood, etc. So in reality it is the cheesy trend it just hasn't hit the TT world because we appreciate clean cars and the owners aren't in HS. Yours is already clean so don't ruin it with removable spray paint. but like you said; it is removable.

This is just my opinion. This is a forum not a circle jerk so of course there will always be people who disagree and agree. The beauty of the car world. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

It doesn't come in a glossy paint? I know I cant find a match for my aviator grey, but I was going to do my roof black to hide a big scratch. How much is a can and how many would I need for my roof? Although that wont really matter if I can only get matte black :facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> It doesn't come in a glossy paint? I know I cant find a match for my aviator grey, but I was going to do my roof black to hide a big scratch. How much is a can and how many would I need for my roof? Although that wont really matter if I can only get matte black :facepalm:


Info on gloss is on the website:thumbup:

Btw, Plastidip now offers custom colors.


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

just did a small write up for grills with plate holes, check it out


http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3480296#post3480296


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

Heres my car. I sprayed mine in june and its holding up great.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

das GLI said:


> Heres my car. I sprayed mine in june and its holding up great.


How easy is it to clean? The textured affect is what I would be dreading.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> How easy is it to clean? The textured affect is what I would be dreading.


Plasti dip now has clear coat, so maybe thatll do it?


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Would this possibly be a good idea to help protect a car during the harsh winter months we suffer from here in the north east? Be nice to peel away the winters wraith in the spring.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

jaxtt said:


> Would this possibly be a good idea to help protect a car during the harsh winter months we suffer from here in the north east? Be nice to peel away the winters wraith in the spring.


Its no fun to get that stuff out the seals, but sure its a good idea if you have the time


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Plasti-Dip*

woops
I only did this because the clear coat is coming off the roof and trunk hatch!



Yes! It peels right off..I had to do the hatch twice...


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> How easy is it to clean? The textured affect is what I would be dreading.


I've only washed it twice. I used a light soap and for any really dirty spots I ended up rubbing soap directly on it. The second time I went thru a do it yourself car wash. Both times it looked good. I'm planning on changing the color every spring/summer.


----------



## MrMark4 GLi (Jul 26, 2010)

das GLI said:


> I've only washed it twice. I used a light soap and for any really dirty spots I ended up rubbing soap directly on it. The second time I went thru a do it yourself car wash. Both times it looked good. I'm planning on changing the color every spring/summer.


Might be a stupid question but what do you do with registration/insurance where it says your car is grey but it is painted light blue.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MrMark4 GLi said:


> Might be a stupid question but what do you do with registration/insurance where it says your car is grey but it is painted light blue.


You are supposed to notify the registry and have them change the registration. Got a written warning for that one many years ago up here in Mass. The fine was like $75 or something.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> You are supposed to notify the registry and have them change the registration. Got a written warning for that one many years ago up here in Mass. The fine was like $75 or something.


I wonder how that would work since its not permanent. Do you have to register every time you change color/peel the paint off? Fuchin cops:facepalm:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Since you have not made a permanent color change to your car there is no reason to inform the authorities. F the police anyway...That being said one of the techs at my shop has ordered paint for me to color change his bmw e46 and pocket bike to match his real street bike. I will post some pics for those who care...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> You are supposed to notify the registry and have them change the registration. Got a written warning for that one many years ago up here in Mass. The fine was like $75 or something.





warranty225cpe said:


> I wonder how that would work since its not permanent. Do you have to register every time you change color/peel the paint off? Fuchin cops:facepalm:


Traffic/registration laws vary from state to state. one size does not fit all.

cheers.


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I wonder how that would work since its not permanent. Do you have to register every time you change color/peel the paint off? Fuchin cops:facepalm:


if i get harassed about it i plan on being the biggest smart ass and peel it in front of the officer. they should have better things to do.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

Heres my mk3, dipped it a couple months ago, holding up perfect, still looks like i just did it. love this stuff and am very big on the DYC forum. even Dipping Carbon Fiber designs. has not damaged my paint at all.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> You are supposed to notify the registry and have them change the registration. Got a written warning for that one many years ago up here in Mass. The fine was like $75 or something.



I was pulled over in NY for having my car dipped white when the registration was black.

I only caught the guys attention by doing just slightly over the limit passed him, he followed me and ran my plates. I didn't get a ticket but I suspect when most cops are behind a modified car they run the plates just for the hell of it.


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea they run plates like that in MI. I'd let him peel it off if he didnt like it lol. On one of my other cars I got pulled over because he read my plate wrong


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

Im still riding around with my car dipped, never got pulled for it being a different color. Most ppl don't, only if the cop decides to care that day.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

And all you guys gotta think, a lot of us "dippers" aren't only doing it because its removable. Ive been working with it A LOT and i can get my dipped finishes to be very very smooth with no texture. It looks very good , not like a cheap spray can job. the dip also PROTECTS your finish on your car, so a lot of ppl are doing it for winters or harsh weather times. which IMO is a very good idea. I don't think its a trend anymore, I really believe its becoming an option for what ppl want to add to their rides. I don't think dip is going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I plasti-dipped my stock wheels black which lasted well over a year. The overall experience wasn't horrifying. Though I wouldn't recommend it as a permanent solution. I pressure washed my wheels multiple times without bubbling or cracking. Though to remove it from a car in its entirety would be a huge hassle. I personally wouldn't use this stuff for large scale products. Hopefully one of you guys can pull this off cleanly and change my opinion. :beer:


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

FatAce said:


> I plasti-dipped my stock wheels black which lasted well over a year. The overall experience wasn't horrifying. Though I wouldn't recommend it as a permanent solution. I pressure washed my wheels multiple times without bubbling or cracking. Though to remove it from a car in its entirety would be a huge hassle. I personally wouldn't use this stuff for large scale products. Hopefully one of you guys can pull this off cleanly and change my opinion. :beer:


you must have missed my posts


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

jgieka said:


> you must have missed my posts


I did not.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

then i guess you are saying my dip job isn't clean. well I have to disagree. doing the whole car was easier than baking a cake and peeled remarkably. no it doesn't feel like sand paper.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I merely said change my opinion on it, I personally am biased on matte finishes. Your car is done very well, I give you a tremendous amount of credit for the effort put in. That last post came off a little harsh. I would like to see a car done in white/black and done with the glossifier.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

FatAce said:


> I merely said change my opinion on it, I personally am biased on matte finishes. Your car is done very well, I give you a tremendous amount of credit for the effort put in. That last post came off a little harsh. I would like to see a car done in white/black and done with the glossifier.


I gotcha now, I thought you were taking my posts and just "brushing" them aside. I will be doing my fiancees car soon in pearl white if you would like me to show you how that looks.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually, If you wouldn't mind making a thread about it I think lots of people could greatly benefit from your efforts. As far as ideas I am sure you have seen videos of people using sprayers to dip their entire car. If you have other methods or tricks and tips to the trade this could potentially help VAG enthusiasts everywhere.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

FatAce said:


> Actually, If you wouldn't mind making a thread about it I think lots of people could greatly benefit from your efforts. As far as ideas I am sure you have seen videos of people using sprayers to dip their entire car. If you have other methods or tricks and tips to the trade this could potentially help VAG enthusiasts everywhere.


Yeah actually I will do that, good idea. Actually A LOT of dipyourcar videos are based off of what I've come up with on their forum. so many different things and combinations the list is pages long. Im the one who gave them the carbon fiber pattern idea, and several other ones. its very easy to use once you get a few sprays under your belt. Im sure anyone could learn the good techniques very quickly.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

and i just noticed your in PA as well, any way your near pittsburgh?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in state college my friend, if you're ever in the area send me a message I am always down for some good car talk over a few :beer:s. I'll buy. Also as far as the carbon look and anything past them releasing white and purple I am out of the loop. It has been over a year since I've had any experience with the gunk. Also I'd love to see the actual spray job, like they say sometimes "pictures just don't do it any justice!"


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

TTuned84 said:


> Does anyone know if this stuff is available in Canada, and if so where I can find it?


I've only seen it at Home Hardware. Apparently a couple other places carry it too; garage16.ca has decent pricing and decent selection.

Check this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5817611


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

jgieka just creeped on over to the plasti dip forums and saw you got Novembers dip of the month congrats man. Some real sick spray work you have going on there. Also I saw the carbon video on youtube, Fonzie even gives you the shoutout, well done!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im probably gonna do my wheels. Do they make a gunmetal yet?


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

FatAce said:


> jgieka just creeped on over to the plasti dip forums and saw you got Novembers dip of the month congrats man. Some real sick spray work you have going on there. Also I saw the carbon video on youtube, Fonzie even gives you the shoutout, well done!


Thanks man, I actually won dip of the year too, I guess its the craziness of the design lol. And I might actually be down that way this spring/ summer so I will definitely have to hit you up. The car might be a different color lol but it will be dipped.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Im probably gonna do my wheels. Do they make a gunmetal yet?


they do make a gunmetal, also DYC sells a charcoal now, sucks its only exclusive to them tho. but you can get gunmetal from other places.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Do they make a gunmetal yet?


They have for a while. Colors in drop down link.

I did the wheels on my 20th a few months ago.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

I know this is the TT section and I have an mkiii vw lol but since we are on the dip topic, ill show you what it looks like now. also the wheels *glow in the dark* and are also done with dip.


----------



## A&F (Feb 13, 2013)

^ looks great


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

A&F said:


> ^ looks great


Thanks!


----------



## JonahD93 (Nov 26, 2012)

jgieka said:


> I know this is the TT section and I have an mkiii vw lol but since we are on the dip topic, ill show you what it looks like now. also the wheels *glow in the dark* and are also done with dip.


God damn this car is gay, jgeika, idk who you are but get out of this place, dip is for stupid people.... Ugh ignorant punks.... If you wanna act like a ricer, buy a honda.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jonahd93 said:


> God damn this car is gay, jgeika, idk who you are but get out of this place, dip is for stupid people.... Ugh ignorant punks.... If you wanna act like a ricer, buy a honda.


Take that bullsh|t somewhere else.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Take that bullsh|t somewhere else.


don't worry about him, i know him lol he's just being a goof ball.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

what do glow in the dark wheels look like in the dark? pix?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I wana see your technique for this work. Looks almost like air brush:thumbup: Nice work dude:beer:


----------



## JonahD93 (Nov 26, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> I wana see your technique for this work. Looks almost like air brush:thumbup: Nice work dude:beer:


It is airbrushed, when he did the murals on his car he was using paint, but he has since perfected airbrushing dip, and yea, I know him, I was just fuxin wit him earlier  And the wheels are white pearl or white base, sharpie, and then pearl/glow in the dark 1 coat over...  Love you Jay


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jonahd93 said:


> It is airbrushed, when he did the murals on his car he was using paint, but he has since perfected airbrushing dip, and yea, I know him, I was just fuxin wit him earlier  And the wheels are white pearl or white base, sharpie, and then pearl/glow in the dark 1 coat over...  Love you Jay


Very cool opcorn:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

that thing looks sweet! very creative :thumbup::thumbup: 

my experience with plastidip sucked, i must have no sprayed it on thick enough cause it was a b/tch to peel off my wheels. i ended up just power washing it off.


----------



## Peff (Dec 12, 2012)

lucpost said:


> that thing looks sweet! very creative :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> my experience with plastidip sucked, i must have no sprayed it on thick enough cause it was a b/tch to peel off my wheels. i ended up just power washing it off.


Its a tricky process but looks great if done right. I messed up the first wheel i tried and had to fix it. The first coat has to be SUPER light, the second a little heavier, then you can thicken up and cake it on. I liked the look so much I clear coated over it to give it a shine and protect it. If I decide to pull it off that will be a pain, but have no intentions of doing so


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

G'D60 said:


> what do glow in the dark wheels look like in the dark? pix?


I would love to show you what they look like on, but first i have to figure out how to get it to show up on my camera, i can't get a good shot of the glow worth crap.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will absolutely be doing my car again soon, and my fiancees, I will do a tutorial for one of them and a cool vid for the other.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Just picked up a "wheel kit" from dipyourcar at an event at usp motorsports today.
Grabbed light grey. They had black, dark grey, and tan also.

I'm worried about my 2 piece wheels and the hardware getting bunked up.... But the dipyourcar guy assured me it would be ok.

Should be interesting. I'll post picks here.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

jgieka said:


> I know this is the TT section and I have an mkiii vw lol but since we are on the dip topic, ill show you what it looks like now. also the wheels *glow in the dark* and are also done with dip.


Thats crazy!!! 

Well done, I would never guess that is plastidip :thumbup:


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. Theres a new Plasti Dip forum that I am co running. Its just starting, but it will be a great place to get some questions answered and to learn and see new amazing things being done with Plasti dip. If your interested, check it out. www.dipmob.com


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

really? Thats plastidip? looks effin amazing!
Deff considering doing my wheels now, BTW - how much damage can I hide with the stuff as my factory wheels are pretty darn beat up (which sucks! and makes my car look like a$$). Looks like some ol lady scrapped every drive-thru curb on her way to pick up some lattes. I've searched for a inexpensive set of factory a8 or some other nice factory take-off wheels or something in my area, but no luck, maybe this will get me by for a few months til I can find something worthwhile. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

max13b2 said:


> really? Thats plastidip? looks effin amazing!
> Deff considering doing my wheels now, BTW - how much damage can I hide with the stuff as my factory wheels are pretty darn beat up (which sucks! and makes my car look like a$$). Looks like some ol lady scrapped every drive-thru curb on her way to pick up some lattes. I've searched for a inexpensive set of factory a8 or some other nice factory take-off wheels or something in my area, but no luck, maybe this will get me by for a few months til I can find something worthwhile. Thanks:thumbup:


Thanks! Actually it depends on how deep the curb rash really is. Dip will definitely make it less noticeable regardless, but if you have super deep scratches, dip takes on the shape of the surface you spray it on, it doesn't act like a filler. So close up you will still see deep marks and such but the matte look will take away from all the glares your scratches are showing off.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks man, good to know... may try it out just to see as some of them are pretty deep, any ideas on the best color to hide the most, thinking about black, but i hate black wheels, the factory finish really makes them look good as far as I'm concerned (factory 6-spoke), but w/ rash they look like ****... any ideas welcome... dont mean to thread jack...


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

max13b2 said:


> Thanks man, good to know... may try it out just to see as some of them are pretty deep, any ideas on the best color to hide the most, thinking about black, but i hate black wheels, the factory finish really makes them look good as far as I'm concerned (factory 6-spoke), but w/ rash they look like ****... any ideas welcome... dont mean to thread jack...


If they are silverish color you could always do a black base, and do two or three coats of pearlizer over that, that will give it a silver like finish. should hide scratches pretty well. check out dipmob.com A few ppl on there have some great experience and ideas with this stuff as well. my name is Jgieka on there as well.


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm also going to do the silver metallic on my mirror pods.
http://www.******.info/28.jpg
http://www.******.info/04.jpg


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, my friend isn't an avid vortex user, so I'll take charge and upload these for him.
He just plastidipped his TT (winter mode, so don't bitch about stance) matte black, haven't seen it in person yet, but I'm super excited! 


























Adding a few more because he isn't an active user and it could be helpful for people out there.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping this thread up. For those with the full car kit, what's the best way to wash ? How's it holding up? Thinking of doing it once the weather gets a little better.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

lucpost said:


> Bumping this thread up. For those with the full car kit, what's the best way to wash ? How's it holding up? Thinking of doing it once the weather gets a little better.


Can't comment on the dip on metal, but it holds up fine to hand washing and degreaser when cleaning wheels.

If I can find time, I'm going to spray my mirror pods with some white that I picked up at Home Depot (my car is white and it'll be easier/cheaper than having them painted to cover the few chips that are showing black spots).


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah it def held up great on wheels. Hell I used acid wheel cleaner on my wheels and it held up perfectly. I just wonder if the kits are the same. Or if you are washing it and catch a edge with the soap pad.


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

lucpost said:


> Bumping this thread up. For those with the full car kit, what's the best way to wash ? How's it holding up? Thinking of doing it once the weather gets a little better.


I just take mine to the car wash. Was it like you would a normal car. Some people get foam attachments for pressure washers which works good but it all depends on how much you want to spend. Mine is holding up great.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

How many cans would I need for a black roof?


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> How many cans would I need for a black roof?


Six would do it. I would however advise not to use cans. The first time I did my roof I went that route and was very disappointed with the results. It was very streaky and textured. I bought a gun from harbour freight for $100 and spent about $40 on dip. Took me about two hours from prep to finish.


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

That looks good, which gun did you buy? Is it air powered?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I did the roof in two cans with about 3 coats... It's not that hard you just need to know how to spray evenly.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

How does it look? Pics?


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

Been washing mine every two to three weeks for months now and its still all good. And i agree dont use cans on the roof, unless you can pull your car sideways on the side of a hill and dip it on an angle lol. The dip doesnt lay well from cans when spraying that much downward. Some ppl get real lucky though and it works. Or use some graffiti caps, the fat ones or the calligraphy ones. Gives you an amazing spray and twice the coverage.


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

So I'm narrowing down my color choices for my next dip and figured I might as well get input from everyone on here. I'm leaning toward the blue or the green but I like the other ones too. Let me know what you think.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sthmck said:


> So I'm narrowing down my color choices for my next dip and figured I might as well get input from everyone on here. I'm leaning toward the blue or the green but I like the other ones too. Let me know what you think.


 I like the blue. But I guess it depends on how the color looks once sprayed. I'd like to use the silver with a heavy metal flake to simulate brushed mirrors. 

What's your source?


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

All of those except the yellow have metal flake in them. I'm leaning toward the blue myself. Those are all colors being tested by dyc forum memembers. They are clear dip mixed with 50 grams of pigment per gallon. Most of them are semi glossy even before a gloss coat is applied.


----------



## Nick4554 (Jul 7, 2013)

JonahD93 said:


> God damn this car is gay, jgeika, idk who you are but get out of this place, dip is for stupid people.... Ugh ignorant punks.... If you wanna act like a ricer, buy a honda.


 dude, give up. the car is quite sick. just because you don't like it. doesn't mean other people don't. keep your opinions to your self.
Jgeika Great car man. looks BEAST.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

i did my front bumper about last year. taking it off tonight, its sort of a pain to take off if you laid it all thin like i did. its nice that this stuff is reversable


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

idk i'm bringing this back to life or not, but, I just dipped my whole motorcylcle and it was disgustingly easy. I barely taped a thing and any over spray wipes right off (if it's light overspray)


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

Letter K said:


> i did my front bumper about last year. taking it off tonight, its sort of a pain to take off if you laid it all thin like i did. its nice that this stuff is reversable


 fap2tts haha nice bumper job! 

plasti dip ftw


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally got some time to do my wheels today.

Bagged up and prepped.. 









First coat..









A few more coats..









I ended up using the glossifier as well. I'm very happy with the end result. I will say this though; if your going to do your wheels, use tire dressing on the tire so the dip doesn't stick. All of you guys that have had the pleasure of removing overspray from your molding know what talking about. On my first wheel I didn't use any. What a BITCH that was.. But be very careful not to get any on the edge of the rim. 

























Not just for tools :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Looks MUCH better than the black wheels IMO. FYI, for anyone doing this in the future, its easier to just take the wheels off and notecard them.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

No need to take off the wheels. If you jack up each corner you can just spin the wheel to get all of your angles. The reason I didn't remove them is because laying them flat, makes you hold the can in an orientation it wasn't designed for. Plastic bag and tire dressing. Save your notecards for #mathlab :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The orientation didn't affect can/tip performance, and with my way, you don't paint your lug bolts. You're already jacking the car up either way, and off the car will dry quicker between coats, plus you can clean the wheels better with no bolts in. :beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Finally got some time to do my wheels today…


Wheels look awesome - nice colour choice :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

All_Euro said:


> Wheels look awesome - nice colour choice :thumbup:


Thanks. It's funny, I didn't want black when I got these. But that's all they had. I've needed this color change for a LONG time.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Do your rings gold!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks awesome Eric!! 

Plastidip might be in my future.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Do your rings gold!


 I don't think I would like that.


lucpost said:


> Looks awesome Eric!!
> Plastidip might be in my future.


Thanks! Do it! If you use tire dressing on whatever you don't want to spray, it's very easy to use.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks! Do it! If you use tire dressing on whatever you don't want to spray, it's very easy to use.


Not talking my wheels


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> Not talking my wheels


Use the tire dressing on your trim. And soak the cans in hot water to help them atomize.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah that's hot. :thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Krissrock said:


>


nice work, no more green! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

can't wait to get it painted fo'real. that way the A pillar can be the same texture/color. I'm gonna go to the place you went to since your matte finish looks so good. 

this stuff is surprisingly hardy. It was covered in dew the next morning and its rained a lot in the days following the spraying...and not a single sign of this stuff coming up so far. 

i'm impressed. 
Next weekend i go to get my hard top rear window tinted.


----------



## jgieka (May 14, 2011)

Nick4554 said:


> dude, give up. the car is quite sick. just because you don't like it. doesn't mean other people don't. keep your opinions to your self.
> Jgeika Great car man. looks BEAST.


Haha havent been on a good while but thanks man, dipped my awd zuki a little while back too, color shift pearl purple. Looks blue and red at some angles too. 








And a close up in the rain lol









Looks like you guys are making some awesome dip jobs. Love it!!


----------

